# Isn't This A Little Low?



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Re adjusting my hitch it should be 2" above (according to Camping world tech.) the height of the trailer ball receiver. but this looks a little low to the ground?



















The trailer hitch is 17" from ground, so the hitch should be 19" which this is.
Any suggestions?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just did this after flipping the axles on my trailer. According to the directions I have, you add the following for every 100 lbs of tongue weight:

1/8" for 1 ton suspensions
3/16" for 3/4 ton suspensions
1/4" fo 1/2 ton suspensions

This is right out of the Equalizer hitch directions I have.

DAN


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

so it should be 17 3/16th"? that's even lower?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Braggus said:


> so it should be 17 3/16th"? that's even lower?


Don't forget the hitch weight multiplier. I think your trailer hitch weight is about 800lbs, so 8X3/16" = 1 1/2" (assuming you have a 3/4 ton).

If it is 17" to the TOP of your trailer hitch, you should set your ball height at 18 1/2".

Don't forget, you can also flip you hitch shank to give more clearance from the ground.

DAN


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

hitch weight is 640, also the lowest I can get if I flip it up is 22


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Braggus said:


> hitch weight is 640


OK, so lets say 700 lbs, subtract another 3/16" to give 1 5/16". So set your height at 18 5/16" as a starting point.

I would start by flipping your hitch shank and then set the hitch ball height to 18 5/16". Measure two reference points, one on the front wheel well, another on the rear wheel well or bumper. Hook up your trailer, weight bars on a flat, level surface. Check trailer level, some like the trailer to be a bit nose heavy, I get it as level as I can, your choice I guess. Measure against your reference points again. According to Equalizer instructions, 1 inch difference between the compression of rear and front springs is acceptable. Adjust ball height and weight distributing bars until you feel all of the above criteria are met.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you absolutely certain your hitch coupler is 17" high? That sounds a little low based on what I've been reading here lately, and from my own measurements of a 2011 301BQ a couple of weeks ago. I know the coupler height may vary from model to model, but I would think that on two comparably sized 2011 models, it would be fairly close. On the 301BQ that we measured, the top of the coupler was exactly 21-1/2 inches high. Make sure your trailer is perfectly level and on a flat surface, because a little tilt in either direction can change that measurement drastically. Measure the distance from the ground to the frame at several points, then measure the coupler height.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Braggus said:


> hitch weight is 640, also the lowest I can get if I flip it up is 22


Reading again, I don't understand the comment on the "lowest you can go is 22"? The two points you want to measure are from the very top on the hitch reciever on the trailer (top of the hitch ball receptacle) and the very top of the hitch ball on the truck. These are you two reference points for the hitch. Make sure your trailer is level when you take this measurement.

DAN


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> hitch weight is 640, also the lowest I can get if I flip it up is 22


Reading again, I don't understand the comment on the "lowest you can go is 22"? The two points you want to measure are from the very top on the hitch reciever on the trailer (top of the hitch ball receptacle) and the very top of the hitch ball on the truck. These are you two reference points for the hitch. Make sure your trailer is level when you take this measurement.

DAN
[/quote]With the hitch upright the lowest hole would put the ball at 22"
Let me pull this thing somewhere else and remeasure, or if someone with a 295RE has the measurements please chime in.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Remember, everything needs to be absolutely level, this is crucial.

DAN


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking at your avatar, I'm thinking you have a 2009 or newer model Outback. As Insomniak stated, I think the numbers you're working with are a little low. I wouldn't be surprised if that 22" height you mentioned is pretty close, or maybe even a little low.

The only way to get a final, accurate height setting, is to have the trailer and tow vehicle loaded with a typical camping cargo, making sure that you maintain adequate tongue weight (12 - 15% of total trailer weight). Get the Weight Distribution hitch adjusted according to it's manual, so the truck is sitting properly. Once all that is done, measure the belt line of the trailer, at both ends. Adjust the ball height so the trailer sits either level, or slightly (1") nose down. All this final setup needs to take place on level pavement, so you can get accurate measurements.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hopefully someone with a 2011 295RE will chime it, been a long day and I am starting my shifts (48hr. Firefighter) tomorrow so it will be Saturday till I can pull it out and re-measure. I am taking my tools with me to work if someone does.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Check your height dimensions after you have checked your camper for level with a level. When I was setting mine originally I was using "visually" level but found that my front end was actually a few inches low visually vs. with a level. The outback exterior geometry gives it a bit of an optical illusion of level.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If I understand your question, the concern is the drawbar dragging? With my Super Duty, I think I was one notch lower as that suspension won't sag much and otherwise I would have been towing nose high.

So if that's your concern, there's no need to worry. I currently have the bar pointed down with my Flex. That's a lot lower reciever, and I've only dragged it once...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Check your height dimensions after you have checked your camper for level with a level. When I was setting mine originally I was using "visually" level but found that my front end was actually a few inches low visually vs. with a level. The outback exterior geometry gives it a bit of an optical illusion of level.


A level will only work if the ground is also perfectly level! Unless you have an accurate way of determining that, you are probably better off measuring.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Nathan said:


> If I understand your question, the concern is the drawbar dragging? With my Super Duty, I think I was one notch lower as that suspension won't sag much and otherwise I would have been towing nose high.
> 
> So if that's your concern, there's no need to worry. I currently have the bar pointed down with my Flex. That's a lot lower reciever, and I've only dragged it once...


Yup, my main concern...


----------

